# Buying a horse trailer advice



## SB2013 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hey y, all! Looking at buying my first horse trailer. I don't have a huge budget (trying to keep it under 10K). I am looking at valley stock trailers that have warmblood sizing. I have a thoroughbred but eventually, want to get a draft cross so I am keeping that in mind for my selection. These are brand new... I don't plan on any long-duration travel. Always under an hour - just to local shows and trails. Thoughts? I feel a little more comfortable buying from a dealer. But know used enclosed trailers might be an option too. TIA!
.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So, you want to do more fact searching...
Find what direction the cross-members run...don't assume!
Find out how far apart they are spaced, don't assume!
What size tires, don't assume cause if you have a problem there are common size tires and not so common sized tires today on trailers.
What axle ratio is under that trailer...big difference in weights of WB and other horses is not uncommon.

Now you say you want WB sizing...
What are those sizes specifically, don't assume!
If that trailer is WB sized the pictures are very deceiving.
Wider stalls, higher roof-line, reinforced or closer spaced cross-members...as said _*know how your trailer is constructed.*_

Please take into consideration from my experience when I say/write this..
Get the ceiling insulated for quiet the trailer will give if caught in a rainstorm, the fact the horses won't be cooking so much with sun-baking the roof so close to their head. If I had only realized when we bought ours it would of been done!
Consider adding butterfly vents so you have air movement at the face cause it gets darn hot with a head kept in a dead space of air currents not occurring. We added those vents so my horses not cook so bad in summer heat, humidity and swelter.
That trailer has low solid sides, more volume of bars....not knowing where you live is your weather compatible with seasonal weather conditions that your horse is going to be exposed to traveling on roads.
Stock trailers have wonderful things about them, but be aware those open side features also can soak, chill your horse drastically...can the trailer get slide in pieces to adapt to seasonal temperature fluctuations. We trailer in bad weather in t/o sheets, blankets and or wool coolers depending upon what it needed...

Valley has a nice reputation and been around a long time. Cute trailer.
But know your trailer, its limitations and capabilities so when you want to change the animal size you know the trailer can accommodate that easily, safely and it not be a burden to your tow vehicle.
🐴.... _jmo...._


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> f that trailer is WB sized the pictures are very deceiving.
> Wider stalls, higher roof-line, reinforced or closer spaced cross-members...as said _*know how your trailer is constructed.*_


100% this. It doesn't look like that big of a trailer to me. I question how large of a horse could fit into it.


----------



## SB2013 (Feb 2, 2021)

I guess when I say warmblood size I mean 7’6 tall by 6’8 wide. This trailer has those specifications. Thanks for the advice so far!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

What about the length?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

That height by today's standards is barely WB height.... with the enormous girth/width and height you refer to ....
7'6" is the lowest I would do and 6'8" is "narrow" for those 2 straight WB stalls.
_Are you referring to interior stall width is 6'8" wide or is that overall trailer width cause there is a large difference..._
Please don't forget you needed added stall length for their body and neck so they can stand straight since you are looking at straight load trailers. Minimum of 9' stall_ for their body_ is for a small stature WB.
If you go *slant*, if it was me the width would be 8' or nothing, period. As wide as the laws of the road will allow....

Do your research well cause there are actual laws about trailer dimensions depending upon the breed of horse using the conveyance in some states...

This older thread might be a good read for you for some information from members here with specifics to horses they owned and how they fit in trailers..
_








Straight Load Trailer for Larger Horses?


Yet another horse trailer thread, but it's my first so here we go. I've tagged along hauling with friends for many years, so have a good idea of what features I like in a horse trailer, what I can live without and all that. I've always thought I knew what I would buy when it came time to get a...




www.horseforum.com




_🐴...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This is a older article so some information may be outdated, but much is by today's standards for the health of our horses being transported..








Sizing up your horse trailer


Here's three main factors to consider when deciding what size horse trailer will fit your needs – and the needs of your equine companions!




equinewellnessmagazine.com




🐴...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> If you go *slant*, if it was me the width would be 8' or nothing, period. As wide as the laws of the road will allow....


FWIW I've read that slant load trailers aren't good for bigger horses because the stalls just aren't large enough. Just what I've read. My only personal experience is with my straight-load.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I believe @horseluvinguy meant axle load ratings not axle ratios above.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

After the motorcycle lady hit our truck and 6 horse, destroying both, we were looking for a replacement trailer. 
I went to the fair, and there was a really nice exhibit of horses trailers. So I started asking questions. I wanted something that we could take the dividers out, and haul cattle too. One I got to, it's a very popular one here in the NW, I asked if it would be suitable to haul cattle in as well. The salesman responded with it didn't have the underpinning to be able to handle that kind of weight. WHAT!!!! And he thinks I'm going to load my horses into that???!!! Nope, no way. 

Might be a question you want to ask.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Zimalia22 said:


> The salesman responded with it didn't have the underpinning to be able to handle that kind of weight. WHAT!!!! And he thinks I'm going to load my horses into that???!!! Nope, no way.
> Might be a question you want to ask.


That is what the cross-member comment I made was about.... I think Zimalia you used the correct name for the structure under the flooring of the trailer.
What direction do those member lay and how far apart are they..._it indeed matters!!_
How thick the support metal regardless of the trailer is made from..._it all matters!!_


ksbowman said:


> I believe @horseluvinguy meant axle load ratings not axle ratios above.


Thank you...you are correct, it _is_ the *axle load* that matters when considering carrying WB, aka draft horse crosses...cause they are bigger animals...
🐴...


----------

